
We Talked to People in the 11 Percent of Millennials Who 'Always' Feel Lonely - laurex
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/vb5g99/we-talked-to-people-in-the-11-percent-of-millennials-who-always-feel-lonely
======
JoshuaMulliken
A lot of this effect must be the total annihilation of boredom by smartphones.
There is little pressure to interact with others for the purpose of
entertainment which therefore breeds loneliness.

